# Aggressive RIR Chicks?????.



## bufforphingtonbreeder189 (Feb 23, 2013)

I have curently have 17 RIR Chicks, witch were supposed to be all pullets, and some of them attack my feet! I was wondering if all baby roos were aggressive, or something is wrong? They are in a coop with 30 chicks, including them, with 2 feeders and 1 big water, so i dont think they fight for food.


----------



## Pathfindersfarm (Sep 6, 2012)

Are these Production RIRs, that you got from a feed store? They can be somewhat aggressive, but likely they're attacking your feet because they recognize you as The Great Bringer of Food! 

How old are they? Are they trying to flog you, or are they just pecking you?


----------



## bufforphingtonbreeder189 (Feb 23, 2013)

I did buy them from a feed store, and they are about 1 month old give or take


----------



## Pathfindersfarm (Sep 6, 2012)

Yes, feed store RIRs are likely a Production strain. I would just brush them aside with your arm, as if it were your wing when they do this. A couple of times should deter them. Act like a bigger chicken. They are trying to assert pecking order with you. As well, you can tap them on their heads gently with your finger, as if you were pecking them. That might stop it as well. 

Be the "bigger chicken!"


----------



## bufforphingtonbreeder189 (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks.......!


----------

